# Poser l'écran sur le Mac Mini ?



## netgui (4 Décembre 2012)

Histoire de gagner de la place et de surelever un peu mon écran 22" Samsung de 3 Kg, je me demande s'il est possible de le poser sur mon mac mini 2012...  A votre avis, risqué ou pas ?


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2012)

Je te conseillerais plutôt de prendre un support adapté. Ce serais dommage de rayer un si beau matériel ...

Exemples :

Newer Technology NuStand mini








Macessity Stand By Mi V2 (avec des ports USB sur le coté).


----------



## netgui (5 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse... gros beta que je suis, il suffit en effet d'utiliser un support  mais je vais le bricoler avec 3 planches de bois plutôt que d'en acheter un, c'ets moins beau mais moins cher aussi... remarque que celui avec le multiplicateur de ports usb est bien vu quand même... merci !


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2012)

Tu peux peut-être trouver une plaque d'alu (ou autre métal) déjà cintrée dans un magasin de bricolage aussi ...


----------



## netgui (5 Décembre 2012)

Carrément, je vais aller jeter un &#339;il à Leroy Merlin...


----------



## Ricky_007 (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, pour répondre à ta question, j'ai moi.même durant quelques mois posé l'écran sur le mac mini... 
Le plus gros souci qui en résultait était la dissipation thermique et donc le bruit des ventilés.
J'ai finalement trouvé une solution "géniale et peu onéreuse.
H-Squared Mini Mount Support mural pour Mac mini Unibody 
Vendu par dureg-express et acheté via Amazon.
En fait on remplace le "couvercle" du mac mini donnant accès à la Ram par un autre couvercle muni de trous pour fixation sur divers supports
Pour ma part, je l'ai fixé sur la plaque sur laquelle repose l'écran mais en-dessous.
Résultat, le mac mini reste à l'horizontale mais inversé
               la ventilation est de nouveau excellente et les ventilos son inaudibles
               l'essentiel des fils et autres câblages ont pu être retransférés sous la plaque et libèrent de fait le plan de travail.

En ce qui me concerne c'est top, Ricky


----------



## Bibuu_ (6 Janvier 2013)

Je suis également à la recherche de ce genre de support.

Cependant ceux que j'ai trouvé sont assez chers et j'aimerai donc en faire un moins même.. Mais je n'ai pas une très grande imagination et je suis encore moins bricoleur! 


Auriez-vous des idées de matériaux à utiliser? Puis-je trouver quelque chose de "déjà fait" et qui puisse servir à cette usage?

J'avais pensé à quelque chose en alu (couleur du Mac Mini) ou noir (couleur de mon écran). Je ne cherche pas de matériau spécifique mais il me faut quelque chose de solide! (Par exemple, pas de plastique trop fin qui s'affaisse au milieu avec le temps et le poids de l'écran..)


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Bibuu_ (7 Janvier 2013)

Personne?


----------



## renan35 (9 Janvier 2013)

1 rame de feuilles A4 sous l'ecran pour le surelever.
4 euros et c'est réutilisable..


----------



## Bibuu_ (9 Janvier 2013)

Ouais mais faut que ça supporte un écran de 27" assez lourd.. j'pense pas que ça soit le cas d'une rame de feuilles A4!


----------



## renan35 (9 Janvier 2013)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Ouais mais faut que ça supporte un écran de 27" assez lourd.. j'pense pas que ça soit le cas d'une rame de feuilles A4!




Evidement que ca supporte

Il ne faut pas que la ramette ait été ouverte.

par contre, l'ecran accroche moins sur une ramette que sur un bureau.

Essayez...


----------



## Murne (9 Janvier 2013)

Il existe des choses sous la marques fellowes sur amazon. Il faut chercher "support écran", c.est moi cher mais c'est moche


----------



## KERRIA (9 Janvier 2013)

Trouve un marchand de matériaux bâtiment ou distributeur d'acier....je ne sais pas ou tu te trouves ni ce que tu as sous la main......

/Users/michelsassiat/Desktop/upe180.tiff

...Un exemple de ce que tu peu fabriquer

-En acier brut à toi de peindre ou vernir selon tes gouts
-ne pas oublier de coller une matière douce absorbante pour les faces en contact avec ton meuble

En tous cas tu peux porter du lourd avec ça.....

Le Bon Jour....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------

...pardon, apparemment mon lien ne fonctionne pas....

/Users/michelsassiat/Desktop/upe180.jpg

.......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h10 ----------

Toujours pas....et ne sais plus comment insérer une photo ?...

/Users/michelsassiat/Desktop/upe180.jpg

Nouvelle tentative...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------

Bon...merci de m'éclairer....pour insertion d'une image...


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

Essaye avec ça: http://imageshack.us/

Tu uploades ton image sur le site et tu mets le lien qu'il te donne ici 

Je suis impatient de voir ta création, ça m'intéresse aussi!


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2013)

renan35 a dit:


> 1 rame de feuilles A4 sous l'ecran pour le surelever.
> 4 euros et c'est réutilisable..



Entendre ça quand on parle d'une machine à 2000 euros ... qu'est-ce que vous faites sur Mac ? :rateau:


----------



## KERRIA (9 Janvier 2013)

Personnellement je possède encore un support en plexi tel que présenté par melaure...et qui ne me sert plus...c'est sans doute la solution élégante, mais où s'en procurer ?

La solution que je voulais présenter est la même mais en métal...
-Soit un tronçon de 20 cm d'un profil UPN180
-Soit une tôle d'aluminium ou acier galvanisé de 4m/m pliée (soigneusement bien sur...)

...mais il y à encore d'autres solutions, bien sur...

...si bien exécuté, ça peut être également élégant....


Le Bon Jour


----------



## Bibuu_ (9 Janvier 2013)

@renan35: aaaaah, tu parle d'un paquet de feuille! J'pensais que tu parlais d'un petit "meuble" pour y ranger des feuilles 
Mais du coup ça ne va pas puisque je veux mettre mon Mac Mini en-dessous!

@Murne: Je vais aller voir ça, même si j'aimerai quelque chose d'élégant justement.. ^^'

@melaure: C'est 650&#8364; un Mac Mini, pas 2000  Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, j'vais pas caser des feuilles en-dessous de mon écran! xD

@KERRIA: Si tu ne te sers plus de ton support en plexi, je suis intéressé 
Pour ce qui est du bricolage avec du métal, je ne pense pas être capable de faire ça moi-même


----------



## renan35 (9 Janvier 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Entendre ça quand on parle d'une machine à 2000 euros ... qu'est-ce que vous faites sur Mac ? :rateau:




je bosse avec.

Je ne me regarde pas dedans pour voir si je suis belle 

Edit : c'est un ergonomiste du travail qui nous avait conseiller de mettre des rames de papier pour que l'ecran soit à bonne hauteur pour réduire la fatigue (cette astuce marche aussi sous PC ... si si...).


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2013)

Bibuu_;12455463
@melaure: C'est 650&#8364; un Mac Mini a dit:


> Un Mac Mini full en RAM avec deux SSD Electra de 960 Go chacun de chez OWC, ça te fait une config à presque 3000 euros
> 
> Sinon ok pour la ramette de papier sous un PC, mais un Mac c'est esthétique donc on met un support aussi beau


----------



## Bibuu_ (9 Janvier 2013)

Oui forcément si on prend la config max c'est dans les 3000 mais j'ai celui de base


----------



## storme (9 Janvier 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon ok pour la ramette de papier sous un PC, mais un Mac c'est esthétique donc on met un support aussi beau



On peut mettre une ramette de papier glacé 250 Gr.


----------



## KERRIA (9 Janvier 2013)

..suis d'accord avec toi melaure..moi non plus je ne me regarde pas dedans...je "bosse" aussi, mais mieux si ce n'est pas posé sur tes tas de bricolages... surtout qu'il y à un tas de solutions agréables...

Le Bon Soir....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

...storme..je vais complèter ta question...j'ai aussi du A3 - du A2 - du A0 en rouleau?..si àa intéresse quelqu'un?....


----------



## storme (9 Janvier 2013)

KERRIA a dit:


> ...storme..je vais complèter ta question...j'ai aussi du A3 - du A2 - du A0 en rouleau?..si àa intéresse quelqu'un?....




Bah, cétait pas une question, juste que du papier glacé c'est plus classe que du vulgaire 80Gr :rateau:


----------



## KERRIA (9 Janvier 2013)

..là tu rejoins mon respect pour l'objet....merci...


----------



## storme (9 Janvier 2013)

*Anecdote :* cela me rapelle quant j'avais recu mon iMac avec sont pied non réglable en hauteur , pour le rehausser un peut, j'avais placé sous le pied le bouquin, pardon, le pavé MS DOS 6, bon le lendemain, j'avais rectifié la chose en faisant un support alu


----------



## Bibuu_ (9 Janvier 2013)

Bah tu sais, pour sur-élever mon MBP 13" j'avais callé des gommes (pour effacer le crayon) en-dessous!


----------



## Murne (10 Janvier 2013)

J'ai trouvé un autre article mais toujours aussi moche :
http://www.demco.fr/standard-monitor-riser.html

je continue sinon je vais finir par bricole un truc moi même.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2013)

Il va finir sur deux moellons et une planche cet écran ...  :rose:

Mais tu peux aussi faire toi même des briques dans ton four avec la terre de ton jardin


----------



## storme (10 Janvier 2013)

2 parpaing, un bastaing, une petite nappe et on en parle plus


----------



## Bibuu_ (10 Janvier 2013)

Bah j'ai trouvé ça (http://www.amazon.fr/Fellowes-8020101-Suites-Support-Moniteur/dp/B001DJ80RC/ref=pd_cp_computers_0) qui n'est pas trop moche et qui s'accorde bien avec le Mac Mini et mon écran ^^
Mais bon, ça reste pas top top :/


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2013)

J'avais trouvé un support du genre :> http://www.ergonoflex.be/fiches_produits/bras_bureautique/support_acrylique_ecran/egf44650.html
Support très résistant.


----------



## Murne (10 Janvier 2013)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Bah j'ai trouvé ça (http://www.amazon.fr/Fellowes-8020101-Suites-Support-Moniteur/dp/B001DJ80RC/ref=pd_cp_computers_0) qui n'est pas trop moche et qui s'accorde bien avec le Mac Mini et mon écran ^^
> Mais bon, ça reste pas top top :/



Attention sur le site de Amazon ils le vendent par lot de 2 !!!!!


----------



## Bibuu_ (10 Janvier 2013)

Murne a dit:


> Attention sur le site de Amazon ils le vendent par lot de 2 !!!!!


Ah oui, je n'avais pas fait gaffe. Mais du coup, c'est 26 pour les deux ou pour un?


----------



## Murne (10 Janvier 2013)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Ah oui, je n'avais pas fait gaffe. Mais du coup, c'est 26 pour les deux ou pour un?



Pour les deux donc ça fait 13 euros l'un c'est encore moi cher.
Moi aussi je pense prendre ça comme support.


----------



## Bibuu_ (10 Janvier 2013)

Ah ben du coup ça devient presque intéressant. Serais-tu intéressé pour qu'on les achète à deux et qu'on en prenne un chacun?
Je dois encore voir la hauteur mais normalement c'est bon!

EDIT: Niveau auteur c'est bon puisqu'il est réglable à 10, 11 et 13cm. Par contre c'est max. 10kg, faudrait que je pèse mon écran


----------



## Murne (10 Janvier 2013)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Ah ben du coup ça devient presque intéressant. Serais-tu intéressé pour qu'on les achète à deux et qu'on en prenne un chacun?
> Je dois encore voir la hauteur mais normalement c'est bon!
> 
> EDIT: Niveau auteur c'est bon puisqu'il est réglable à 10, 11 et 13cm. Par contre c'est max. 10kg, faudrait que je pèse mon écran



je vais peser aussi mon écran mais je pense pas qu'il fasse plus de 10kg...


----------



## storme (10 Janvier 2013)

Murne a dit:


> Pour les deux donc ça fait 13 euros l'un c'est encore moi cher.
> Moi aussi je pense prendre ça comme support.



Heu...vous trouvez ça beau ?


----------



## Bibuu_ (10 Janvier 2013)

Plus qu'une rame de feuille A4 en tout cas!


----------



## Murne (10 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> Heu...vous trouvez ça beau ?



il faut faire un choix entre un truc beau mais très cher et un truc pas cher mais moyen.


----------



## storme (10 Janvier 2013)

Murne a dit:


> il faut faire un choix entre un truc beau mais très cher et un truc pas cher mais moyen.



Bah, faut voir, mon support alu que javais fait pour mon iMac ne m'avait couté que le prix de la plaque d'alu chez Casto, soit une dizaines d'euros si mes souvenirs sont exacte.


----------



## Bibuu_ (10 Janvier 2013)

@storme: aurais-tu une photo de cette plaque d'alu?


----------



## storme (10 Janvier 2013)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> @storme: aurais-tu une photo de cette plaque d'alu?



Je n'ai plus l'iMac et donc plus sont support, cétait exactement ceci, mais en alu de 2,5 mn dépaisseur.

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Newer Technology/MINISTAND/


----------



## Bibuu_ (10 Janvier 2013)

Oh ça m'intérèsse!
Une idée d'où acheter ça (la plaque d'alu) en Belgique?


----------



## storme (11 Janvier 2013)

En Belgique je sais pas, magasin de bricolage.

Attention, il faut tout de même la couper à l'exact dimension et faire les 2 courbures sois même.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2013)

Durant 5 ans j'ai utilisé ce rehausseur d'écran


----------



## storme (11 Janvier 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Durant 5 ans j'ai utilisé ce rehausseur d'écran



Visiblement épuisée.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> Visiblement épuisée.



Il y a un autre qui pourrait plaire 

http://www.axe-l.com/mp/1/1/109/rehausseur-de-moniteur-q-riser-90


----------



## macabee (13 Janvier 2013)

KERRIA a dit:


> Personnellement je possède encore un support en plexi tel que présenté par melaure...et qui ne me sert plus...c'est sans doute la solution élégante, mais où s'en procurer ?
> 
> La solution que je voulais présenter est la même mais en métal...
> -Soit un tronçon de 20 cm d'un profil UPN180
> ...



... ça existe en profilé alu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------




storme a dit:


> 2 parpaing, un bastaing, une petite nappe et on en parle plus




ed fleurs dans un chti vase !


----------



## marcmarcou52 (16 Janvier 2013)

netgui a dit:


> Histoire de gagner de la place et de surelever un peu mon écran 22" Samsung de 3 Kg, je me demande s'il est possible de le poser sur mon mac mini 2012...  A votre avis, risqué ou pas ?


Netgui,
moi j'ai mis la rotissoire dessus ! non, je blague : faut rien mettre dessus..;à moins de vouloir le flinguer...cdl


----------

